# Some down time fun !



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Well i has some down time at work so I ran some marbles thru

My Para tabbed HDPE pickle fork my target was an empty 
Box that held A/C filters , at 20'
(All the room i had lol ) must say i was impressed went through the box like butter bounced off the wall and landed at my feet .
No hand slaps no fork hits . I think PFS play well with me lol 
Now to dial in accuracy.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

pfs is all ive been shooting lately. its a lot of fun once you get locked into a zone of sorts and start shooting with your eyes closed. keep on pfs'ing !


----------

